# Moonlight Kingdom



## Clementine

Has anyone seen this film?

I just came back from the theaters and was blown away. One of the best films in recent memory.

Anyways, the reason I'm posting in the 'Classical Music Discussion' section, is because the film makes constant references and allusions to music and themes (themes in the literary sense) to Benjamin Britten. The opening sequence uses the _Young Persons Guide to Orchestra_, kids in the movie put on a production of a Britten work, and his pieces are used throughout.

The film is about two outcast kids (both of whom are referred to as 'troubled'), who run away and set up camp in the woods. Besides using music by Britten and referencing him, the plot and themes also correspond to ideas found in Britten's operas- individuals misunderstood by the masses, and emphasis on children, etc.

I saw it in a theater with about 20 or so people, and prided myself in probably being the only one there who picked up on all the musical references and symbolism. Wonderful film, though if you don't like Wes Anderson, probably not your cup of tea.

*Edit: The name of the film is actually _Moonrise_ Kingdom. In my defense I was dragged into the theater by friends not knowing anything about the movie. If an admin could please change the title, I'd be delighted.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I saw it on the weekend and also thought it was refreshingly good. Charming, witty, funny and original. A rare film nowadays.
It had some small personal significance toe me as the Britten opera 'Noye's Fludde' which they performed was the first piece I conducted.


----------



## crmoorhead

Yes, I have seen it. I am quite a fan of films by Wes Anderson. One of the main reasons it attracted me, however, was the use of Benjamin Britten's music in the trailer:






I didn't expect Britten's music to feature quite so much in the movie, however. Couldn't stop listening to the Young Person's Guide for the next few days, esp the Fugue and this video. Each of the instruments is represented visually by a different colour of light or texture:






This is the music for the closing credits!


----------



## Moira

Oh, I must put this on my must see list. I hope it comes to South Africa. I love the music of Benjamin Britten.


----------



## jurianbai

Just watch this and need google to find this thread (the internal search did not success). Good movie, especially I like oldies, scouting and Benjamin Britten music sounds great. I surprise less member responde on this thread.


----------



## Ravndal

One of my favorite films


----------



## techniquest

It is a lovely film. Although the music of Britten is used a lot, I really like the original soundtrack music too by Alexandre Desplat, especially the closing credits sequence in which lead actor Jared Gilman introduces each layer of instrumentation.


----------

